# Racing club in South Central Michigan?



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

Anyone know if there is a racing club in south central michigan? I found a listing for a club in Quincy, but the website I can find hasn't been updated for a few years. I have not raced before, but this is my 2nd year and I have some nice young birds training right now. I am near Battle Creek. 
Would like to maybe give racing a try, or at least see some races. 

Thanks, 
-Theresa

www.doveeffects.com


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

S0L0 said:


> Anyone know if there is a racing club in south central michigan? I found a listing for a club in Quincy, but the website I can find hasn't been updated for a few years. I have not raced before, but this is my 2nd year and I have some nice young birds training right now. I am near Battle Creek.
> Would like to maybe give racing a try, or at least see some races.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


You might want to check out the Michigan Pigeon Club. If nothing else they will point you in the direction you want to go.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am originaly from Michigan and I know there was a club in Lansing. I believe it was an IF club. If I were you I'd check with the IF and the AU to find out what clubs are near you.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

ace in the hole said:


> I am originaly from Michigan and I know there was a club in Lansing. I believe it was an IF club. If I were you I'd check with the IF and the AU to find out what clubs are near you.


Hey Ace. Save me research time and tell me if your user name here is also your loft name. If so I see you have a problem staying off the top of the race sheets.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

rpalmer said:


> Hey Ace. Save me research time and tell me if your user name here is also your loft name. If so I see you have a problem staying off the top of the race sheets.


I believe we have a new winner for "compliment of the day".


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

rpalmer said:


> Hey Ace. Save me research time and tell me if your user name here is also your loft name. If so I see you have a problem staying off the top of the race sheets.


Yes, It is the Ace In The Hole Loft.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

I have checked with the AU and can't find a club near me. There is supposed to be one club that was just south of me, but can't seem to find anyone in it anymore. Is there another organization that might have a club around here?


----------

